# Travis Hansen on the Russian national bball team?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Channel 2 did a story tonight on Travis Hansen (4 years or so out of BYU) played for the Hawks then in Spain and now in Russia. They did a story on him of all of the work he has done with orphanages...Vladimir Putin himself reportedly invited him and made him a Russian citizen. Travis dismissed as simply still being a proud American, but that this was just a game and his chance to play in the olympics; seems like a touchy choice, what do you guys think?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> Travis dismissed as simply still being a proud American, but that this was just a game and his chance to play in the olympics; seems like a touchy choice, what do you guys think?


Not sure what that question means? Is he or isn't he a Russian citizen? And is he going to be feeding the rock to AK?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > Travis dismissed as simply still being a proud American, but that this was just a game and his chance to play in the olympics; seems like a touchy choice, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Not sure what that question means? Is he or isn't he a Russian citizen? And is he going to be feeding the rock to AK?


Yes, he is, potentially playing against your home country is the issue, I think. They did not bring up AK, but yes I think he would be on the same team.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Went to school with him. He was always a nice kid and I feel he has worked hard for what he's been able to achieve. IMHO it would be a great opportunity for him to play, after all in the LDS religion we are all considered brothers-yes he should be proud to be American-but he should be able to see the bigger picture. I didn't see the story so I don't really know the issues involved, but I say go for it. I wouldn't feel offended as an American if he played for the Russian team...would anybody else?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

We should be pretty much kicking the life out of teams like Russia if or when we ever play them so if he wants to go and rack up some wins against... I don't know... Poland, Lithuania or teams like that.. have at it. Obviously he's not going for the "Gold" experience... :lol:


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I think he should do it. His play and the stories it would generate would be another way to bridge the gaps of misunderstanding among our two nations.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Channel 2 did a story tonight on Travis Hansen (4 years or so out of BYU) played for the Hawks then in Spain and now in Russia. They did a story on him of all of the work he has done with orphanages...Vladimir Putin himself reportedly invited him and made him a Russian citizen. Travis dismissed as simply still being a proud American, but that this was just a game and his chance to play in the olympics; seems like a touchy choice, what do you guys think?


I have no problem with Travis accepting the invite and playing for Russia, it's the only chance he'll ever have to play in the Olympics. Russia won the world championships last year behind AK, they are good.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice story. I applaud his efforts and compassion towards other human beings. 

Wait, was there a question about some kind of choice he made? :wink:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry- the Olympics at least to me is about representing YOUR country not someone elses. To me, and again just a personal opinion, to hear MY country's national anthem played would be the high point of my athletic life and not hearing some tune I couldn't even hum.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I saw the story also and think it is a great opportunity for him. He has dual citizenship now so he could play for the US if anyone is worried about him making the Russian Team better. The guy has lived in Russia for 3 or 4 years (I think he knows the Russian Anthem), makes millions playing over there and does a lot of community work. They are showing gratitude by making him an honorary citizen and asking him to be on their team. His donations and support of the Russian people (who pay his salary) is a great give back. Sounds like a win-win for everyone involved.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Packout said:


> I saw the story also and think it is a great opportunity for him. He has dual citizenship now so he could play for the US if anyone is worried about him making the Russian Team better. The guy has lived in Russia for 3 or 4 years (I think he knows the Russian Anthem), makes millions playing over there and does a lot of community work. They are showing gratitude by making him an honorary citizen and asking him to be on their team. His donations and support of the Russian people (who pay his salary) is a great give back. Sounds like a win-win for everyone involved.


+1


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Sorry- the Olympics at least to me is about representing YOUR country not someone elses. To me, and again just a personal opinion, to hear MY country's national anthem played would be the high point of my athletic life and not hearing some tune I couldn't even hum.


+1 I think this best mirrors my initial thoughts, but I think packout has good points also, certainly nothing synister, it would just seem weird to me.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Seems like drawing out on the Henry's Mountain deer tag and you shoot a two point because you can't get the real trophey. Yea, you got your deer, but it just isn't the same.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Seems like drawing out on the Henry's Mountain deer tag and you shoot a two point because you can't get the real trophey. Yea, you got your deer, but it just isn't the same.


What does it feel like to draw out on the Henry's?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> What does it feel like to draw out on the Henry's?


I don't know. But it is probably similar to having an arena full of drunk russians chanting your name.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Man glad they don't get drunk here at the games. :mrgreen:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Packout said:


> I saw the story also and think it is a great opportunity for him. He has dual citizenship now so he could play for the US if anyone is worried about him making the Russian Team better. The guy has lived in Russia for 3 or 4 years (I think he knows the Russian Anthem), makes millions playing over there and does a lot of community work. They are showing gratitude by making him an honorary citizen and asking him to be on their team. His donations and support of the Russian people (who pay his salary) is a great give back. Sounds like a win-win for everyone involved.


Very well said Packout!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > What does it feel like to draw out on the Henry's?
> 
> 
> I don't know. But it is probably similar to having an arena full of drunk russians chanting your name.


Oh man... thats funny stuff right there. Isn't that the Utah rifle deer hunt pretty much every year.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

One time I shot a 2 x spike in the Henry's, so there's that. 

As far as Hanson goes, did anyone complain when A Rod decided to play for team USA in the world classic? I'm just saying. 

And as far as USA basketball goes, I have a hard time cheering for them. It will be a different story if D Will makes the team. But the rest of the team is made up of guys that I maliciously cheer against. Carmello Anthony? Come on, how does anyone cheer for that guy ever?

I might go get a Russian jersey. Hanson to AK!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> And as far as USA basketball goes, I have a hard time cheering for them. It will be a different story if D Will makes the team. But the rest of the team is made up of guys that I maliciously cheer against. Carmello Anthony? Come on, how does anyone cheer for that guy ever?
> 
> I might go get a Russian jersey. Hanson to AK!


1+


----------

